# [EVDL] hoaxes (amectran exar-1 clip)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hate scams and hoaxes as much as the next guy but getting 100 miles of
range with lead-acid batteries strikes me as impressive, even amazing, but
not as "unbelievable". If the car is driven at around-town speeds (up to,
say, 45mph), has a high-efficiency drivetrain and low frontal area then the
energy requirement could easily be low enough for a lead-acid pack to be
practical (if not exactly ideal). Granted, you still need a lot of lead, but
not an impossibly large amount.

Can you drive at 55mph+ and get 100mi per charge? Probably not. We have a
vintage Beetle with a 120V/105Ah pack and get 25 miles of range with our
1000A controller - if we didn't drive at 70-80mph, crack transaxles and
smoke clutches all the time we could easily get twice that range (indeed,
when the VW had a "500A" Kelly installed it routinely went 40 miles on a
charge, so the Kelly's are good for /something/). 





> mos6507-2 wrote:
> >
> > Speaking of getting duped. 100 miles on a charge (on lead acid) and in
> > production in 15 months (circa 1990 or so):
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > I hate scams and hoaxes as much as the next guy, but getting 100 miles of
> > range with lead-acid batteries strikes me as impressive, even amazing, but
> > not as "unbelievable".
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have good knowledge of the EXAR-1 and the some of the behind-the-scenes negotiation that occured. 

The car was a Frua built body, requested as one of six coachbuilders as a design for the BMW M-1. The Frua design was not chosen, but Ramirez purchased the body and converted it to electric.

I was fortunate enough to sit in the prototype as it sat in the lobby of Amectran on a rotating platform. Amectran had two mules that were not at all pretty that they claimed to do some testing on. 

An extremely close friend of mine was close associate of Ramirez, but left Amectran early. The car still exists, and is currently being restored.

Demonstrations and tests showed good handling and function, but the range claims were always beyond belief. If anyone wants more information, contact me at rcc (at) pioneerconversions.com

Rich Carroll




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EXR wrote:
> >
> > While we all hate scams, it would be better if you used facts rather than
> > opinion to make accuseatory statements...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The t-zero #2 is lead/acid and can get 100 miles on a charge. It requires
special driving skills to get the full 100, but it can be done.

- Will
Aptos, CA 95003
(831) 688-8669
[email protected] =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jeffrey Jenkins
Sent: Saturday, August 22, 2009 5:46 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hoaxes (amectran exar-1 clip)






> EXR wrote:
> > =
> 
> > While we all hate scams, it would be better if you used facts rather =
> ...


----------

